# When will my period start?



## Rosie Posie (Mar 10, 2011)

My ICSI cycle failed. I was taking 400mg of progesterone suppositories twice a day and the last one was Friday night.
I am desperate for my period to start as I am finding it upsetting having dead embryos inside me. I cannot mourne properly until my period has come and gone.
How long should it take and is there anything to speed it up?


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi hun,


I am so sorry for you too hun - got my BFN this morning!


Its horrible isn't it, unfortunately I didn't get to OTD due  to period starting yesterday and now in full flow. So sorry I don't have any answers but hopefully the other ladies do.


Have you tried calling your clinic for info?


xxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Emerson  I'm so sorry about your result 

I've had 2 failed cycles and both times had a negative test on a Tuesday and started af on the Friday but I was told if it hadn't started within a week to contact the clinic.

They do say sex helps bring af on but if you're anything like me that would be out of the question!

Hope it arrives soon so you can grieve and best of luck for the future


----------

